# Classic antler mounting kit



## WhiskeyLegends (May 30, 2011)

Here are a few pictures of Do-It-Yourself Antler Mounting Kits from Whiskey Legends. You can create a professional antler mount right in your home using a Whiskey Legends Antler Mounting Kit. Classic designs that stood the test of time. www.WhiskeyLegends.com


----------

